# What breed is Aaron?



## the_samwich (May 21, 2013)

I just got this little puppy from my sister. He's only 2 months old.
The only thing I know is that his mother was a Bichon... or something mixed.


IF you have any suggestions, please reply. Thanks!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bichon x Chihuahua?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Haha, I want to say Bichon (since you said that's her mother)/Toller mix. I see Toller, but can't see how a Bichon would mate with one. Oh well, adorable pup!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

first thing I saw was Chi


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

But the markings also say a touch of sheltie as well?! Adorable little baby puppy!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Fluffy cute little thing.  Sorry...I'm not much help, but that's a cute puppy!


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

He is so cute. Not sure what he is, but will be looking forward to pics to see how he looks as adult.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've no idea. But that is one very cute puppy!.


----------



## the_samwich (May 21, 2013)

He's now 4 months old - still have no idea about his breed! I'd love to get more suggestions from you! My vet told me he could easily go as a Pekingese. What do you think?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm really not seeing bichon at all, but I'm still seeing Chi.

I LOVE the rock star hair, too cute!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There's something spaniel-y about his face. But whatever he is, he's crazy adorable.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

No idea but Aaron sure is a cutie!


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

What an absolute dreamboat!! So cute!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a dog on another forum that looks an awful lot like him. The only thing they knew though was that the mom was a chihuahua (mix?). So I'd guess chihuahua x???


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

I know here in Ontario Canada at Renes pet depo they have a DNA kit the cost is $100.00 not sure if it is available where you are just a thought


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I see a small amount of Pomeranian. Maybe some cocker in there too.I'm horrible with this though.


----------



## rich_2212 (May 13, 2013)

Pekingese, really? hm.. I kinda see Toller as well (like someone else mentioned) but regardless, very cute!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I see Pekingese/Pomeranian mix.

It's really impossible to tell though. He's an adorable cutie face regardless.


----------



## the_samwich (May 21, 2013)

OK, so my boy is growing and I'm in love with him!!!

I think he's getting taller too!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love his fluffy ears


----------



## the_samwich (May 21, 2013)

New updates - MY BOY IS 1 YEAR OLD!!!


----------

